# Boraras brigittae in nano



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

the briggitae will be fin. i have 8 I think in my 5.5 gallon. they are a very small fish.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet. I was mainly worried about agression since the males fight over territory. I've lost guppies through fighting even though they're supposed to be peaceful, so I just don't want a repeat.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldn't keep them with the crayfish.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

why not?


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I was amazed at how small the boras bigs are. I have 10 in my 10 gallon heavily planted along with some otto and cherries and CRS, and some of my largest cherries are bigger then my brigs. I think you will have plenty of room in there.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

brigittaes should be fine in that tank.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you guys for the assurance!

does anyone have a reason why the crayfish can't be housed with the fish?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

spinycheek said:


> Thank you guys for the assurance!
> 
> does anyone have a reason why the crayfish can't be housed with the fish?


If they are the orange crays in milalic's sig, I don't see why not. They are algae eaters. I'd probably put them in a 10 gallon, but that's up to you.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, they are the same ones, only get 1.5 inches long.

Everything I read before said they are peaceful, and I've never had problems with even normal crays bothering fish. If anything, the fish bothered the crays. I have a second nano with only a guppy in it, I could split the order between the two tanks to give 'em some space I suppose.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

The orange crays (CPOs) are NOT algae eaters. Those are scavengers that prefer meat. I keep them with Boraras Urophthalmoides, which are smaller than brigittae, without any casualties. Just make sure you feed them a source of meat and they'll be fine.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

I was gonna feed 'em, don't worry.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

5.5 gallons is awfully small. A common rule of thumb is 1 inch of fully grown fish per gallon. I only have two fish in my 10 gallon right now. A molly and a tiger barb. I plan on getting some pygmy corydoras catfish or maybe some shrimp. By the way, what substrate is that? I have play sand. My 6 neon tetras barely lived for year.


----------



## spinycheek (Apr 26, 2008)

It's playsand, white silica based sand.


----------

